
Taser stuns law enforcement world, offers free body cameras to all US police - kartD
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/04/taser-announces-free-body-cameras-cloud-storage-to-all-us-cops-for-a-year/?comments=1
======
kwillets
This is an obvious revenue ploy for their cloud storage service.

~~~
I_am_neo
Absolutely, but it's a brilliant revenue ploy, think back to Microsoft in the
80's

~~~
kwillets
It's going to get messy when people discover their public records have
"retrieval fees".

~~~
moh_maya
From the Ars technica comments: (ArcSyc) -->

 _Fortunately, they put pricing right up on their website._ [https://prismic-
io.s3.amazonaws.com/axo](https://prismic-io.s3.amazonaws.com/axo) ...
+plans.pdf

 _$15 /user/month for basic access to their server and 10GB of storage per
user._

 _$39 /user/month for pro and 30GB/user._

 _$55 /u/m for ultimate which includes a new camera every 2.5yrs and 40GB/u._

 _$79 /u/m for unlimited which includes all of the above plus unlimited
storage and HD quality storage._

Also, aren't these videos privileged information in the sense that access to
them requires court / legal process to allow access?

As long as there the PDs have ability to retrieve the data, can migrate out of
the service when they choose to, and there are sufficient, declared tech
standards that ensure tracebility & (digital) chain of custody for the
recordings, I don't know that this is a bad idea (excluding privacy / data
mining concerns, which again needs a legislative / policy solution).

I think as a business solution, this is possibly a win-win for the company as
well as the PDs - the devil is in how the contracts are drawn up, and how
policies are established to prevent abuse. But that's going to be an issue
with almost any such video recording service, unless the PD manages the IT
infrastructure on its own --> which is expensive, inefficient, and has its own
risks.

------
hive_mind
Master stroke. _This_ is strategy.

